# MILLER LITE MACK ATTACK.........



## mg_cook

WE ARE ALMOST A MONTH AWAY AND I CAN'T WAIT THIS MIGHT BE A LITTLE TO EARLY BUT ANYWAY....... I'D LIKE TO KNOW WHO IS FISHING AND WHAT KIND OF BOAT......SO IF YOU PLAN ON DOING THE TOURNAMENT POST THE BOAT NAME AND WHAT KIND... AND GOOD LUCK TO ALL!!!!!!!! CAN'T WAIT I'M COUNTING DOWN THE DAYS......

I'LL BE ON TEAM HIT MAN/31' CAPE HORN


----------



## user285

we are in


----------



## Jamielu

We'll be there (Jamielu, Speckulator, and FishinFreak)- can't wait!!! 

SPECKULATOR - 36' Contender


----------



## Chris V

I may be there but I'll be in a kayak. I'll be in a lime green Ocean Kayak, you speed demons try not to run me over!


----------



## Speckulator

Just don't get in the channel!!!!!:toast

George


----------



## LATERALINE

I'm in! 

22ft Nautic Star


----------



## mg_cook

:bump


----------



## Bluewater Cowboy

The BlueWater Cowboy crew will be there.


----------



## JoeZ

I'm in! AND I'll hang more fish than all of you guys combined.

I'm the weighmaster.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## BloodyWaters

i'll be there in a yak.with a flare for any guys who wana try intimidating a yaker.boy! you should watch those T-bags burn. J/k good luck to all.


----------



## Team Hobie

I'm in for the kayak division. Gotta teach young pirate Ollie a lesson. ;0)


----------



## mg_cook

:bump


----------



## Strictly Bizness

damn matt. i think you've got the bug worse than me. only 4 weekends to go man!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DreamWeaver21

Dream Weaver will be there in the same 21' Cape Horn that has been harrassing kingfish for the last decade or so.

Are they taking entries yet? We are inside a month now.


----------



## Tide In Knots

Look for brochures to hit the shelves at the end of next week.


----------



## Tide In Knots

I dropped off some pamphlets at Outcast today at about 5pm....still waiting on brochures


----------



## Brad King

2700 Triton...We're in


----------



## Tide In Knots

Left a few pamphlets at Hot Spots and Gulf Breeze B & T this afternoon. Brochures shouldstart comingout next Monday.


----------



## DreamWeaver21

Some pics from last year.

Group photo










The "mystery weight" Jack










Fish on!










Best two of the day for us.










Getting ready to scale.










Weigh it up.










.5 lbs away.










Heading out of the weigh in.










Back on the trailer.


----------



## Tide In Knots

Mo Fishin in Orange Beach has brochures and my partner will be spreading some more around over there this week. There should be some at Orange Beach Marina today seeing as how he works there.


----------



## BowedOver

We will be there. Fourtanetly we were able to takea little advantage of this market and got a little bigger boat. Proline 23 sport twin 150 opti's. 

Enjoyed the smaller local tournament last year with multiple species. Might as well join SKA again this year- If you are fishing this and Deep Sea Rodeo(Both div. 7 events) You should be able to qualify for nationals from just these 2 tourneys. Good luck and see you all there.

BOWED OVERagain


----------



## Strictly Bizness

can't wait.... it's gettin close. i saw brad on channel 3 this morning talking about the tournament. fishing for a great cause. does't get much better than that!!!


----------



## DreamWeaver21

> *JoeZ (4/21/2009)*I'm in! AND I'll hang more fish than all of you guys combined.
> 
> I'm the weighmaster.
> 
> Looking forward to it.


So won't you actually hang as many fish as all of us combined and not more?


----------



## JoeZ

Damnit:banghead


----------



## Strictly Bizness

> *JoeZ (5/14/2009)*Damnit:banghead


ha ha... don't sweat it Joe. we all know that you're a better writer than mathematician.


----------



## Razrbak

I can't wait! Only one week away!

Brad you have done an awesome job organizing this tournament. It'sunreal how much effort goes into something like this. I have a feeling we are going to see some really good fish come to the scales.

I predict that a local guy/gal wins BIG!!!!


----------



## LATERALINE

Heard a 60lb smoker was caught today off Fairwell Buoy at DI on a cigar / duster combo! Heatin up! Hope to see some slimy monsters!


----------



## strike two

Brad,

Do you have the GPS coordinates for the marina? I'd like to plug them in so I don't weigh in at some trout tournament by mistake.....


----------



## Strictly Bizness

> *strike two (5/16/2009)*Brad,
> 
> Do you have the GPS coordinates for the marina? I'd like to plug them in so I don't weigh in at some trout tournament by mistake.....


that would seriously suck Rob. if you are coming into pensacola pass from the gulf, you'll take a left at the land cut by the Navy Base and continue west in the ICW for maybe a mile (probably less). you will easily see the marina and the large condo behind it from the water.Lost Key marina is the oldRod and Reel marina I believe and it is right next to Southwind Marina. See ya at the Capt's Meeting.


----------



## Tide In Knots

Weigh ins are atthe same place wherethe meeting is. I KNOW you'll be at the meeting. I'll see if they have them and if they do I'll post them.


----------



## DreamWeaver21

*Today*...Northeast winds near 25 knots decreasing to 20 to 25 knots. Gusts to near gale force in the morning. Seas building to 5 to 8 feet.

*Tonight*...Northeast winds 20 to 25 knots increasing to around 25 knots. Seas 7 to 9 feet.

*Tuesday*...Northeast winds 20 to 25 knots. Seas 6 to 9 feet.

*Tuesday Night*...Northeast winds 20 to 25 knots. Seas 6 to 9 feet.

*Wednesday*...Northeast winds 20 to 25 knots increasing to 25 to 30 knots. Seas 7 to 9 feet. Scattered thunderstorms in the afternoon.

*Wednesday Night*...Northeast winds 25 to 30 knots decreasing to 20 to 25 knots after midnight. Seas 7 to 10 feet. Scattered showers and thunderstorms.

*Thursday*...Northeast winds 20 to 25 knots decreasing to 15 to 20 knots. Seas 7 to 9 feet subsiding to 4 to 6 feet. Scattered showers and thunderstorms.

*Friday*...Northeast winds 15 to 20 knots decreasing to 10 to 15 knots. Seas 3 to 5 feet subsiding to 2 to 3 feet. Scattered showers and thunderstorms.


Small craft advisory through thursday. Hopefully it settles by saturday. Still a long ways out weather wise though.


----------



## JoeZ

> *strike two (5/16/2009)*Brad,
> 
> Do you have the GPS coordinates for the marina? I'd like to plug them in so I don't weigh in at some trout tournament by mistake.....




30 19 37/87 21 23. I wouldn't want to miss a look at that Onslow by you getting lost over there.


----------



## Razrbak

Listen to CAT Country 98.7 today for Brads interview for tournament this weekend


----------



## user285

anyone want to rent a helicopter and prefish on wed-thurs?

:sick


----------



## Tide In Knots

<P class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: navy; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Damn Joe you are one hell of a weighmaster......Lookin out for a brother yo!<P class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: navy; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Coordinates: 30 degrees, 19` 37? N, 87 degrees 21` 23? W<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## Tide In Knots

Things are looking REAL good to havea $500 Largest Wahoo Bonus.......to be announced at the meeting.

Red Barn Bar-B-Q is catering the meeting. Hope we have enough!

Miller Lite will be on tap and there will also be complimentary Pepsi products.

I do have some door prizes such as complimentary ROFFS reports and tickets to see 3 Dog Night and America at The Wharf this Sunday.


----------



## JoeZ

I'm trying to get the weather right for you too.<TR class=rowW onmouseover="this.className='rowY'" onmouseout="this.className='rowW'"><TD class=sortC><DIV class=b align=center>*Friday*</DIV>Northeast winds 15 to 20 knots decreasing to 10 to 15 knots in the evening...then becoming east 5 to 10 knots after midnight. Seas 3 to 5 feet subsiding to 2 to 4 feet late. Bays and coastal waterways choppy to rough. Scattered showers and thunderstorms. </DIV></TD></TR><TR class=rowW onmouseover="this.className='rowY'" onmouseout="this.className='rowW'"><TD class=sortC><DIV class=b align=center>*Saturday*</DIV>East winds around 10 knots becoming southeast in the afternoon...then becoming south in the evening becoming southeast after midnight. <U>Seas 1 to 3 feet.</U> Bays and coastal waterways smooth. Scattered showers and thunderstorms. </DIV></TD></TR>


----------



## fishindad1

We're in (Team) Screamin Drag BOAT NAME (AIN'T SCARED) 26ft MAKO


----------



## LATERALINE

might want to recheck the forcast! Thanks good it is still a few days out! Hopefully things will trun around!


----------



## JoeZ

Nine hours and a HUGE forecast difference.<DIV align=left><PRE>*FRIDAY*</PRE></DIV><DIV align=left><PRE>NORTHEAST WINDS 25 TO 30 KNOTS BECOMING EAST AROUND20 KNOTS. </PRE></DIV><DIV align=left><PRE>OCCASIONAL GUSTS TO GALE FORCE. </PRE></DIV><DIV align=left><PRE>SEAS 5 TO 8 FEET SUBSIDINGTO 4 TO 6 FEET. </PRE><PRE>BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS ROUGH. SCATTERED SHOWERSAND THUNDERSTORMS.</PRE></DIV><DIV align=left><PRE>*SATURDAY*</PRE><PRE>EAST WINDS AROUND 20 KNOTS. SEAS 4 TO 7 FEET. </PRE><PRE>BAYS ANDCOASTAL WATERWAYS ROUGH. </PRE><PRE>SCATTERED SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.</PRE></DIV>


----------



## DreamWeaver21

> *JoeZ (5/19/2009)*Nine hours and a HUGE forecast difference.<DIV align=left><PRE>*FRIDAY*</PRE></DIV><DIV align=left><PRE>NORTHEAST WINDS 25 TO 30 KNOTS BECOMING EAST AROUND20 KNOTS. </PRE></DIV><DIV align=left><PRE>OCCASIONAL GUSTS TO GALE FORCE. </PRE></DIV><DIV align=left><PRE>SEAS 5 TO 8 FEET SUBSIDINGTO 4 TO 6 FEET. </PRE><PRE>BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS ROUGH. SCATTERED SHOWERSAND THUNDERSTORMS.</PRE></DIV><DIV align=left><PRE>*SATURDAY*</PRE><PRE>EAST WINDS AROUND 20 KNOTS. SEAS 4 TO 7 FEET. </PRE><PRE>BAYS ANDCOASTAL WATERWAYS ROUGH. </PRE><PRE>SCATTERED SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.</PRE></DIV>


I'll say. I have been checking every morning and evening. Not looking good but still have a ways to go. Can it really blow almost gale for a week solid in May?

*Today*...Northeast winds 20 to 25 knots. Seas 6 to 9 feet. Bays and coastal waterways rough.

*Tonight*...Northeast winds around 25 knots. Occasional gusts to gale force. Seas 6 to 9 feet. Bays and coastal waterways rough. Chance of showers through the night.

*Wednesday*...Northeast winds 25 to 30 knots and gusty. Seas 8 to 12 feet. Bays and coastal waterways rough. Scattered showers and thunderstorms.

*Wednesday Night*...Northeast winds 25 to 30 knots and gusty. Seas 8 to 12 feet. Bays and coastal waterways rough. Scattered showers and thunderstorms.

*Thursday*...East winds 25 to 30 knots and gusty. Seas 7 to 11 feet. Bays and coastal waterways rough. Scattered showers and thunderstorms.

*Thursday Night*...East winds 25 to 30 knots and gusty becoming northeast after midnight. Seas 6 to 9 feet. Bays and coastal waterways rough. Scattered showers and thunderstorms.

*Friday*...Northeast winds 25 to 30 knots becoming east around 20 knots. Occasional gusts to gale force. Seas 5 to 8 feet subsiding to 4 to 6 feet. Bays and coastal waterways rough. Scattered showers and thunderstorms.

*Saturday*...East winds around 20 knots. Seas 4 to 7 feet. Bays and coastal waterways rough. Scattered showers and thunderstorms.


----------



## JoeZ

Talked to Brad via text this morning and he's in wait-and-see mode. If it can go from OK to gale force in 9 hours, it can also go the other way.

Barring a small craft advisory, I think the tournament should go on as scheduled. It's SKA, you guys clank when you walk. If they can run Nationals in the Perfect Storm, anything is possible.


----------



## Tide In Knots

Here's where I stand at this point. The captain's meeting with all the frills will happen Fri night at 6:30. At that point we should have a better feel for what Sat and Sun look like. If Sat NWS Marine Forecast says anything about a Small Craft Warning, Small Craft Advisory, or Small Craft Exercise Caution a decision will have to be made. Most likely the decision will beto postpone to Sunday. If Sunday is in question then we will most likely postpone to another weekend and leave Monday out of the equation. I will entertain a vote by all registered teams at the captain's meeting if there is a go or no go decision to be made. I will also be in touch with the SKA Thursday to see what there stance is heading into the weekend. Stay tuned to this site or www.millerlitemackattack.webs.com.


----------



## LATERALINE

This Sucks!! We missed it last year due to crapy weather forcast and then it ended up being nice! If its predicted to blow more than 15 knots, I'm unfortunately not fishing!

Might try and do a little prefishing on Friday afternoon in the slop and see how the boat handles..


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters

Saturday at best will be 5-7 with a small craft advisory. Sunday still iffy, most likely 3-5 with a small craft advisory. Sunday is the best day of the two. Pretty messy either way.



Currently there is a gale warning and a small craft advisory thru Thursday.


----------



## DreamWeaver21

> *weatherman (5/20/2009)*Saturday at best will be 5-7 with a small craft advisory. Sunday still iffy, most likely 3-5 with a small craft advisory. Sunday is the best day of the two. Pretty messy either way.
> 
> Currently there is a gale warning and a small craft advisory thru Thursday.


Agree. Saturday is suicide. Sunday soundslike a royal beating.


----------



## Tide In Knots

LOST KEY MARINA WILL ALLOW YOU TO KEEP YOUR BOAT IN A SLIP OVERNIGHT FRI AND SAT. YOU WILL ALSO BE ALLOWED TO LEAVE A TRAILER OUT IN THE FAR PARKING LOT IF YOU DESIRE. THE WEATHER IS STILL NOT LOOKING FAVORABLE. I'M CONSIDERING MOVING THE WEIGH IN TO SUN AND MAKING BOTH SAT AND SUN CAPTAIN'S CHOICE. THIS HAS TO BE DISCUSSED WITH JACK AT THE SKA. PLEASE EMAIL [email protected] TO VOICE YOUR OPINIONS


----------



## JoeZ

Talked to Brad and current plan is for Friday captain's meeting then captain's choice from there. Fish Saturday (if you dare) and Sunday with a 4 to 6 p.m. weigh in on Sunday only.


----------



## user285

so its a 2 day tourney nowor can you only fish one of the days?

if you fish sat can you refuel for sunday since there is a no landfall rule?


----------



## JoeZ

I believe -- but I'm not the final word -- that it's an either/or situation. Fish saturday as long as fuel will allow and weigh in Sunday evening. Or just fish Sunday.

If and when you return from fishing, you're done for the tournament. No going Saturday, coming home and going again Sunday.

Like I said though, I'm not the final word just talked to Brad and helping him with options. He'll be on after work or around lunch time to answer better.

Captain's meeting still on for 6:30 p.m. Friday.

Stay tuned to http://millerlitemackattack.webs.com/ for details.


----------



## Bluewater Cowboy

GMZ670-675-220300-
WATERS FROM PENSACOLA FL TO PASCAGOULA MS FROM 20 TO 60 NM-
WATERS FROM DESTIN TO PENSACOLA FL FROM 20 TO 60 NM-
951 AM CDT THU MAY 21 2009

*SMALL CRAFT ADVISORY IN EFFECT UNTIL 4 PM CDT THIS AFTERNOON*


*TODAY*
NORTHEAST WINDS AROUND 25 KNOTS BECOMING EAST LATE IN THE
AFTERNOON. SEAS 8 TO 10 FEET. NUMEROUS SHOWERS AND ISOLATED
THUNDERSTORMS.

*TONIGHT*
EAST WINDS 20 TO 25 KNOTS. SEAS 7 TO 10 FEET. WIDESPREAD
SHOWERS AND ISOLATED THUNDERSTORMS.

*FRIDAY*
EAST WINDS AROUND 25 KNOTS WITH GUSTS TO AROUND 40 KNOTS.
SEAS 7 TO 10 FEET. NUMEROUS SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.

*FRIDAY NIGHT*
EAST WINDS AROUND 25 KNOTS BECOMING SOUTHEAST IN THE
LATE EVENING AND OVERNIGHT. GUSTS UP TO 40 KNOTS. SEAS 8 TO 10 FEET.
NUMEROUS SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.

*SATURDAY*
SOUTHEAST WINDS 20 TO 25 KNOTS BECOMING SOUTH AROUND
20 KNOTS LATE IN THE AFTERNOON. GUSTS UP TO 35 KNOTS. SEAS 7 TO
9 FEET SUBSIDING TO 5 TO 7 FEET IN THE AFTERNOON. WIDESPREAD SHOWERS
AND THUNDERSTORMS.

*SATURDAY NIGHT*
SOUTH WINDS 15 TO 20 KNOTS. SEAS 4 TO 6 FEET.
NUMEROUS SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.

*SUNDAY*
SOUTH WINDS 15 TO 20 KNOTS DECREASING TO 10 TO 15 KNOTS.
SEAS 3 TO 5 FEET SUBSIDING TO 1 TO 3 FEET. NUMEROUS SHOWERS AND
THUNDERSTORMS.

*MONDAY*
SOUTH WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS DECREASING TO 5 TO 10 KNOTS
AFTER MIDNIGHT. SEAS 1 TO 3 FEET. SCATTERED SHOWERS AND
THUNDERSTORMS.


I don't think I would worry about fishing Saturday the way the weather looks now. Can it go from 9 footers to 1 footers in less then 24 hrs?


----------



## Strictly Bizness

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl18_lblFullMessage>UPDATE: i just got off the phone with Director Brad Sauers. He asked me to post a clarification about the Capt's choice statement. A team will be able to fish Saturday or Sunday or BOTH if they desire. This has been approved by the SKA and they are changing it on their website now. However, the weigh in will be Sunday only. Teams will not be allowed to put their boats back on the trailers until after their fish have been weighed (FISH MUST BE BROUGHT TO THE SCALES ON THE BOAT THAT IT WAS CAUGHT ON). Lost Key marina is going to allow all tournament boats to use their marina for friday and saturday night if you need a slip.


----------



## DreamWeaver21

If you can go catch a king on saturday. You win. I don't think I'll even try to get bait on saturday. I'm not thrilled about the idea of fishing Sunday either. On the other hand I understand that moving it back a whole week if tough on management too.

Really who cares if you put your boat on the trailer saturday night and launch again on Sunday? I suppose it is a moot point because anyone who goes out on Saturday has a pretty reasonable chance of having the coast guard come pick them out of the water. Wonder if there are any kings in the bay?

Also, mad props to Lost Key for allowing slip usage!


----------



## reelthrill

NUMEROUS SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS. 

*SATURDAY*
SOUTHEAST WINDS 20 TO 25 KNOTS BECOMING SOUTH AROUND
20 KNOTS LATE IN THE AFTERNOON. GUSTS UP TO 35 KNOTS. SEAS 7 TO
9 FEET SUBSIDING TO 5 TO 7 FEET IN THE AFTERNOON. WIDESPREAD SHOWERS
AND THUNDERSTORMS. 

7-9ft.!!! gusts to 35knots


----------



## SteveH

If the conditions on Saturday are so bad that we need to add Sunday as a fishing day, then why let anyone fish Saturday? It seems reckless to me. This is certainly the last tournment that I will ever pre-pay entry fees.


----------



## Tide In Knots

SteveH and DreamWeaver, I don't want you to feel like you have to fish because you registered early. Ifanyone registered early andis dead set on not fishing, please give me a call and we will try to work something out. 

I know the forecast isn't favorable at this moment but Sunday appears to be fishable. To be honest, there are only a few teams that are asking to reschedule and those are the ones that hadn't planned to fish Sunday in the event of inclement weather on Saturday. There are teams traveling from Texas knowing the weather forecast and they want to fish. It would be hard to ask them to go home and come all the way back another weekend. This isn't what anyone wanted to see and certainly not what I expected to take place. Who's to say if I moved it to Jun 20 or Sep or Oct that the same situation would not arise?

The option to fish Saturday is in the hands of those who think they can. I will not open the scales on Saturday because I don't want to pressure anyone to make a time schedule and push their limits in those forecasted conditions. 

Judging by the amount of bait in Pensacola Pass here the past two weekends there may some fish to be caught there. There is no requirement to run 60 miles in this event. The team that travels the farthest is not going to win a dime for distance traveled. A 36lber was caught out of a kayak off Navarre earlier this year. That's only 4 lbs off the winning fish in this event last year.

The captain's meeting is on for 6:30 Fri night. Hope to see you there.


----------



## DreamWeaver21

See ya at the meeting. Hope I didn't sound like I was whining, I understand how it works. You pay your money andtake your chances. Its for charity anyhow.

I'l be at the meeting and if the crew doesn't mutiny, we'll be out fishing Sunday.:toast


----------



## Strictly Bizness

> *DreamWeaver21 (5/21/2009)*
> 
> Really who cares if you put your boat on the trailer saturday night and launch again on Sunday? I suppose it is a moot point because anyone who goes out on Saturday has a pretty reasonable chance of having the coast guard come pick them out of the water. Wonder if there are any kings in the bay?
> 
> Also, mad props to Lost Key for allowing slip usage!


Weaver, this rule is to prevent teams from trailering their boats to other places and then trailering them back to pcola, relaunching and running around the corner to weigh their fish. They don't want it turning into an ADSFR type of thing I guess. Of course, all tournament fishing rely's on the honor system anyway.


----------

